

Google+ Hangout with Vint Cerf – starts at 2PM EST - thefreeman
https://plus.google.com/events/c1ah7qch7j1h0e6613v1c94grbs

======
psbp
Just tuned in to see Leo crying. I guess it was some pretty profound stuff.

~~~
salgernon
For those of us without an hour to spare, can you explain who Leo is and why
he would be crying? Vint Cerf I know, but Leo is kind of ambiguous.

~~~
alaxsxaq
Leo Laporte - a tech radio/TV journalist, founder of the twit.tv network. Look
him up on wikipedia for more.

